# Alternative food for bettas



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

Just a silly question. I think I already know the answer but il ask anyway. As anyone living in the great northeast like myself knows, we have a bit of a problem wit stink bugs. Since I have basically an unlimited supply, would they make a good food supplement for my bettas?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I am Usually against using wild caught creatures to feed to bettas, as they can carry a number of harmful substances with them. if there are any farm fields nearby, the stinkbugs can easily carry pesticides into your water, they can contaminate your water, etc.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't give you help on whether or not to feed it to your betta, but...what the heck is a stinkbug? It sounds icky.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

Lucky you live in Australia bomb. They were introduced by mistake in the US from China. I usually get about 4 or 5 of them iny house per day. When to squash them they smell awful, hence the name. They're an unbelieveably pest.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

The occasional Stink Bugs I have seen are to big for a Betta to eat,now maybe if you crush-nevermind not a good idea.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol, wouldn't risk it for fear of it stinking up the tank. 
Besides, they're sooooo cute, we have little green ones here


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow,the ones we have in Western Pa.,are big-brown and ugly!!!


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Stink bugs? Noooooo. You're better off feeding them something like mosquito larvae though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eewww. Lol


----------



## Kinz2488 (Apr 12, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. You never know with things like that if they are caring diseases or parasites and what it releases toxins into your tanks? In some stink bugs the substance they release can contain cyanide. They typically eat off crops and can also have pesticide in/on them. I personally wouldn't risk making my betta sick or even worse, killing him.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I'm taking everyone's advice and not feeding them, however now I feel like I have a full time job cleaning stinkbugs off my tank. I would love to know how in the hell they get in my house.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They're using their stinky ways to get in and plot home domination!


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

For those still interested, here's Robocop investigating an intruder on the outside of his home.

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/macfurry/?action=view&current=IMG_0430.mp4


----------

